# LCP pocket holster?



## Mik (Apr 2, 2009)

What's a good pocket holster for the LCP that works pretty good for concealment?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I use a Galco Pro 436, works great.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

*Uncle Mike's*

I've got an Uncle Mike's Inside the Pocket holser, size 2 or 3 (can't remember) that I really like. The holster stays in my pocket easily when I draw the gun.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> I use a Galco Pro 436, works great.


+1 on the Galco. I got mine from Crimson Trace along with my laser, and have been carrying it every day since. :smt023

As a sidenote, the fella I bought my LCP from suggested I go with the Galco over the Desantis Nemesis. His reasoning was the Nemesis was a bit wider than the Galco, and the Galco fit in his back pocket a little better. I don't own a Nemesis, and I can't verify this - just what the guy said.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine is De Santis "Gun Hide" and it is excellent. I carry it in my front pocket but it would fit well into a back pocket too. It is sticky to the pocket and the gun pulls out smoothly.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Desantis Nemesis


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a DeSantis Nemesis in my front pocket right now and it works great.

Here's a picture of it:










I'm thinking about getting a Galco Pro 436 - don't know yet if I will or not.

:smt1099


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have the Nemesis also, it works well for me.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

I bet the holster comes out with the gun on the leather holster.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a holster similar to that one. I usually press against the upper part of the holster with my thumb as I'm grabbing the grip.


----------

